# Best Retrievers



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

After getting feedback from all of the 2coolers awhile back I decided to take my dog for waterdog training at Best Retrievers in Paige Texas. I had to let everyone know the end result of my dogs training which was very good. Rody and Kristin Best and also Jake Gotta did an excelent job on my dog. I wanted a hunting companion and a family dog and I received both at the end. They let me come up and work with him as much as I wanted and always let me know how my dog was doing throughout the training. Just thought I should brag about them.

Thanks Yall!

:texasflag


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

I could not agree more. Great people.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

sending my lab to them in May !!! thanks for the info


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

My Lab is finishing up with them in about a month,They are really doing a great job with her.

Crash you may want to talk to them now about available space in May.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

How long do they keep your pups? What does something like this cost? I am really ignorant about these services but I would really like a good working retriever.


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

It all depends on what you want. If you are looking for Basic Obedience it will be about a 6 week program.
If you are looking for Retriever training(which is all you will most likey to want) than it will be about 4 months.
It cost about $600 a month for in kennel training.
Your pup should be at least 6 months ago.

You need to give Kristin or Rody a call at Best Retriever's and if you get a chance. Go and visit them and they will be happy to give you a tour, don't forget to bring your pup with you.
www.*bestretrievers.com*


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew you would be happy!!!! Been using them for a bit and Rody has put me lab on a several titles both AKC and HRC! They are the Best!! I don't know why anyone would take their dog elsewhere! 

Make sure you go to the crawfish boil!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We just dropped off our 17 month old black lab Cleo. They sure have a nice set up there, lots of beautiful dogs there being trained. We are going to miss her! We are looking forward to seeing her progression over the next few months. Great people too.


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

congrats
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome! I actually talked with Jake this last week, there having to wake up and work the dogs extra early becasue of this heat. See yall at the dove tune up if yall plan on going!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I was up there Monday checking out my pup, Gracie. We didn't work her too long because it was a little over 100 degrees and they didn't want to overheat her. I'm amazed at how good they are doing with her. She's still got a couple months but I'll get her back just in time for dove season. 

Best Retrievers is a class A training outfit and you'll be more than pleased with the results!


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

texwake said:


> See yall at the dove tune up if yall plan on going!


I'll be there for sure!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone else planning on going to the dove tuneup? Im there for sure.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Me and my wife will be there with Sarah. Just look for a ugly dude with 2 good looking blonds.


----------



## BuckBuilder1 (Aug 2, 2011)

justjohn said:


> Me and my wife will be there with Sarah. Just look for a ugly dude with 2 good looking blonds.


 I will be there with my Ryleigh who is there. They are great people!
I will keep an eye out for the blondes.....


----------



## Dog N Decoys (Feb 11, 2010)

Did Rody ever work with your young dog or was that delegated to the assistants ?

Curious as to anyone's experience with that.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

If I had to guess, Rody is going to be working mostly with the advanced dogs and the really promising youngsters. I know that he works with all of the dogs to some extent. Kristen normally works on basic obedience and FF and Rodys asst works with the mid level dogs when they get finished with Kristen on the basics. Im sure they all work with the dogs in many different capacities when necessary.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

surfspeck said:


> If I had to guess, Rody is going to be working mostly with the advanced dogs and the really promising youngsters. I know that he works with all of the dogs to some extent. Kristen normally works on basic obedience and FF and Rodys asst works with the mid level dogs when they get finished with Kristen on the basics. Im sure they all work with the dogs in many different capacities when necessary.


Curious if Rody charges the same amount for basic training being he's only involved with "advanced" dogs? Last I heard, he had somewhere between 50-60 dogs. I'm trying to do the math on how he would actually have time to learn all the names.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Im pretty sure its (pricing$$) all the same. Rodys business has grown tremendously since he first started training professionally and it isnt by accident. Rody is good with the dogs and the clients. I am one of his first clients and Ill be back again after Sonny and Widgeon have picked up their last birds.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

There is also another trainer there besides Kristin and Rody. My dog was trained by Jake. Yes they have many dogs there but they dont have more than 12 or so working in the field at one time. Jake and Rody both have the same qualifications. They definately know all of the dogs names and personalities becasue when I was going out there to train with my dog Jackson he had me work some of the other dogs and he would tell me if I needed to treat each dog in a different way. I remember working with this one dog that was apropreately named "Chilie" and it was the smallest black female lab I have ever seen but that dog was so hyper that you had to instruct the dog very slowly to avoid her getting over excited but that dog was a great hunting dog belive it or not.


----------



## Dog N Decoys (Feb 11, 2010)

texwake said:


> Jake and Rody both have the same qualifications.


Lord, I hope not !

Excuse me while I clean all the Dr. Pepper off my screen.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL!!

:headknock



Dog N Decoys said:


> Lord, I hope not !
> 
> Excuse me while I clean all the Dr. Pepper off my screen.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I just picked up my 18 month old Viszla from them last Thursday. It is amazing the things that Rody and his crew do. I knew from the beginning that it would be a task, to say the least, to turn a pointer into a retriever. I knew I would never be satisfied if I went somewhere else. Everyone at Best Retrievers had a hand in training Micco. Kristen did an amazing job on his obedience, Jake worked him and had to teach him how to swim, Clayton finished him up on his gundog training, and Rody stepped in to train him with his steadiness at the line. 

They are truly a class act and undisputedly some of the best in the business. I will say I am very proud to have a dog that was trained by The Best'. I have already made my mind up that my next dog will be from their kennel. Unfortunately I am working nights this weekend, so I can't make the dove tune-up, but being just out of training, Micco is more than ready. Just be careful with your dogs out in all that heat. This is gonna be one of the hottest ones yet, keep your dogs cool...... Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I picked up my girl about 3 weeks ago and I can fully attest to how good of a job they did out there.. .Roday, kristen, Jake and Clayton are all top notch and know everything there is to know about training labs. 

That Dove Tune up and Snake Proofing was a nice exeprience. I've never been to something like that but had a great time. Especially liked the dog that was "trained" to pick up all the decoys! 

I'll be getting her JH title on her soon and with the help of Best Retrievers may go further.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

dknut said:


> I picked up my girl about 3 weeks ago and I can fully attest to how good of a job they did out there.. .Roday, kristen, Jake and Clayton are all top notch and know everything there is to know about training labs.
> 
> That Dove Tune up and Snake Proofing was a nice exeprience. I've never been to something like that but had a great time. Especially liked the dog that was "trained" to pick up all the decoys!
> 
> I'll be getting her JH title on her soon and with the help of Best Retrievers may go further.


Haha I saw the "Trained" Decoy retriever also. My dog was the one who got to the other side with he duck and walked all the way around the bank through the other dogs with the ducks haha. I accidently shocked him on his "go command" on his first retrieve and I think he was being cautious haha.


----------

